# Laptop: Windows or Apple Silicon MacBook



## Chornobyl (Aug 29, 2021)

I’m currently on windows desktop but I really really need a laptop. 
I was planning to get upcoming MacBook but lots of plugins and software isn’t compatible with apple silicon yet.


----------



## DoubleTap (Aug 29, 2021)

Nearly all my plugins work on silicon. A lot are native, and the rest work after automatic Rosetta translation. Only a couple from d16 dont work at all.


----------



## gzapper (Aug 29, 2021)

There should be an M1X macbook pro out this fall. That will likely rock.


----------



## Chornobyl (Aug 29, 2021)

Also ilok and elicenser dongles are usb 2 style but MacBook doesn’t have any Usb 2 ports which will require a dongle adapter ?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm trying to convert the iPad Pro to a quasi-laptop using a Magic keypad. We'll see.


----------



## mscp (Aug 29, 2021)

Chornobyl said:


> I’m currently on windows desktop but I really really need a laptop.
> I was planning to get upcoming MacBook but lots of plugins and software isn’t compatible with apple silicon yet.








ThinkPad T15g | High Performance Laptop for Creators


Shop ThinkPad T15g ✅ Powerful 15.6” laptop for media, entertainment & game development ✅ 10th Gen Intel® Core™ or Xeon® processors ✅ FREE SHIPPING



www.lenovo.com





Xeon with 128gb RAM (upgradable parts)


----------



## rnb_2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Chornobyl said:


> Also ilok and elicenser dongles are usb 2 style but MacBook doesn’t have any Usb 2 ports which will require a dongle adapter ?


If you're using a MIDI keyboard, you'll usually (though not always) need a USB-A port for that, as well. There are a lot of USB-C or Thunderbolt hubs out there that will convert the two Thunderbolt ports on the M1 MacBook Pro/Air to USB-A+HDMI+SDHC, etc. iLok does also have a USB-C key now, and eLicenser is about to go away, so going with a USB-C iLok might solve that issue for you if the timing works out.

While they won't suit everyone's needs, you won't find a better combination of performance + battery life than the Apple Silicon MacBooks.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 29, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> If you're using a MIDI keyboard, you'll usually (though not always) need a USB-A port for that, as well. There are a lot of USB-C or Thunderbolt hubs out there that will convert the two Thunderbolt ports on the M1 MacBook Pro/Air to USB-A+HDMI+SDHC, etc. iLok does also have a USB-C key now, and eLicenser is about to go away, so going with a USB-C iLok might solve that issue for you if the timing works out.


There are USB-A -> USB-C cables too.


----------



## rnb_2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> There are USB-A -> USB-C cables too.


Good point - I was just covering solutions that would be a bit more flexible than just having an adapter for each USB-A port needed, since the MacBooks also use one of the ports for charging. Not absolutely necessary, given the battery life of the M1s, but something to consider.


----------

